# Best and Worst MPG of 2017 328d



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I had my best and worst all in the same trip. I took an 8 hour drive to Charlotte to see some friends last week. I stuck pretty much to the speed limit, or around Atlanta slightly under. I got 52.7 MPG on the way their. Included a couple of hours of rural highways and a 20-30 minute stack up of traffic in atlanta on I-75 near construction in Marietta. Great!

Now the worst. Got to Charlotte, filled up and reset MPG counter. Confirmed the computer 52.7 was within 0.2 mpg of actual (it usually is). Then spent 4-5 days of driving around Charlotte carrying around a friend who had surgery and couldn't drive. He lives 10 minutes from downtown, so needless to say driving was all inner city stop and go. 29.8 mpg registered for about 200 miles driven while I was there. 

That was my best and worst of the year. Going home was good too, 51.4. Love that diesel.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Mine is a 2014 328d, best MPG was on a trip to Idaho; one tank, all freeway miles, average speed near 70 because of the 80 MPH speed limit in Utah, got 48.2. Worst MPG has been since my biotech downsized after disappointing clinical trial results so I've been using the d for nothing but short trips, was 29.9 MPG.


----------



## Defender13 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Fuel Runs - Best vs Worst*

My best tank was 45.4 mpg on a trip along the Appalachian foothills from Ashburn, VA north to Syracuse, NY in the middle of June. I covered 423 miles on that trip. Summer tires.

My worst trip was over Thanksgiving. I'm guessing it's sacrilege to do it, but I have a 1-1/4" hitch on the back for a Thule rack to carry my fatbike, which apparently is not aerodynamic. My trip from Ashburn home to southwest Michigan was just about 600 miles, averaging almost 70 mph but only 33.9 mpg. Winter tires.

2014 328d xDrive, coming up on 67k, almost 30k since I bought it just over a year ago after giving back my VW TDI. I am not regretting that decision.


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

*2016 328d xDrive Wagon MPG*

My diesel has 30,000-miles and, per Fuelly, has an overall average of 37.6-mpg. Driving is about 40/60 city/highway. Interstate driving is in high 70-mph. City driving in and around Atlanta. Little disappointing, but overall very happy with the car.


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

CHDriver said:


> My diesel has 30,000-miles and, per Fuelly, has an overall average of 37.6-mpg. Driving is about 40/60 city/highway. Interstate driving is in high 70-mph. City driving in and around Atlanta. Little disappointing, but overall very happy with the car.


I wouldn't be disappointed with that. Just looking around the various posts it seems like the lighter sedans, with RWD only (fewer powertrain losses) consistently get higher mpg than the AWD wagons.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

CHDriver said:


> My diesel has 30,000-miles and, per Fuelly, has an overall average of 37.6-mpg. Driving is about 40/60 city/highway. Interstate driving is in high 70-mph. City driving in and around Atlanta. Little disappointing, but overall very happy with the car.


Not sure why disappointed? F30 is heavy car. Try using Mobil1 5W30 ESP. I actually notice mpg improvement when using that oil in my X5. It is ACEA C3 but also C2 which is unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

edycol: Thanks for the insight! I never even considered the impact of XDrive and weight of the wagon. I am now more pleased with the car than before. My moments of over 40mpg are usually associated with long interstate hauls.

May we enjoy better mpg and low diesel prices in the New Year!


----------



## Harfend (Jan 3, 2018)

*My best and worst*

Greetings,

I have had my 2015 BMW X3 28d for a couple months now. My first diesel and I love it! So far my best MPG was 37.2 on a road trip to northern Wisconsin. I used the ECO-PRO mode and kept the cruise control set at 75. The worst so far has been 26.3 MPG around town and back and forth to work. Compared to my last vehicle (a 2011 VW Tiguan 2.0 turbo) the mileage is much better and the ride is more comfortable as well!

HARFEND


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Welcome neighbor.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

CHDriver said:


> edycol: Thanks for the insight! I never even considered the impact of XDrive and weight of the wagon. I am now more pleased with the car than before. My moments of over 40mpg are usually associated with long interstate hauls.
> 
> May we enjoy better mpg and low diesel prices in the New Year!


You should switch to that oil I mentioned anyway. Hard to find better oil for Euro diesel on the market now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Harfend said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have had my 2015 BMW X3 28d for a couple months now. My first diesel and I love it! So far my best MPG was 37.2 on a road trip to northern Wisconsin. I used the ECO-PRO mode and kept the cruise control set at 75. The worst so far has been 26.3 MPG around town and back and forth to work. Compared to my last vehicle (a 2011 VW Tiguan 2.0 turbo) the mileage is much better and the ride is more comfortable as well!
> 
> HARFEND


I have Tiguan and X5. X535d gets better mpg. Tiguan is freaky gas guzzler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanMeosh (Jul 30, 2016)

2015 328d here. Best in a short sample size was 61 mpg down I-30 between Fort Worth and Dallas. I've never been able to coax more than about 46 mpg out of a full tank; that was with a heavy dose of highway road tripping at 70-75 mph. Worst I've seen was 38 mpg in 25% highway/75% city with persistent 100 degree heat last August.


----------

